# Packaging questions



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

We are going to launch our business soon...though we sell on a small scale now. 

I want to package our soaps in boxes. Does anyone know where I can get soap-size boxes? Four to six ounces.....


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2007)

Off the top of my head:

goplanetearth
brambleberry
wholesalesuppliesplus
kanagrooblue


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2007)

I use the ones from Kangaroo Blue.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

*Many thanks*

Thank you!


----------

